# Moving back to Western Cape



## Caroline222 (May 19, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first post and i am hoping there will be others who are like us and have been there and done that! We are both white and in our 50's , my husband was born in the Western Cape, his dad being British and he and all his family moved to the UK in 2000 apart from his now grown daughters and ex wife, I have lived only in the UK and as both our children are now grown we would like to buy a house somewhere around Still Baii where he lived before, he has told me how very beautiful the area is etc, his daughters live near Joberg. Now i am wondering does he need to regain his residency back before i can go over or will i be allowed to move to SA with him and as we settle then take up my own residency in time? We plan initially to rent the place out in the summer and move back and forth from SA to UK if everything works out the way we want it too. Thanks in advance for any advice offered. P.S is the Western Cape still safe as it was when he left?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's easier once you know his exact status of residency. Find this out first and then make plans accordingly.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Given that your husband was born in the WC, the best way to do it is to travel to WC and apply for a passport and ID book (DHA Wynberg office was supper efficient). I was surprised that they had a record of me, though I applied for an ID book as an eighteen year old more than 30 years ago. If this is questioned, your husband can apply for resumption of SA Citizenship but you would need to convince the authorities that you really intend to stay. A property purchase is likely to illustrate this. You will of course then be eligible for various spousal visas of which I am not an expert. All the best.


----------

